# Polaris 700



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody know where to get oversized pistons for a 05 Polaris 700? Having a hard time finding some.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Weisco maybe? You lookin for BBK pistons?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

What ever we can find I am being told there is none for this motor by Polaris,HL,and local people.something about the 700 that you can not bore anybody herd of this?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if you bored just a little, you might find some oversized rings...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do not think just a little will do because the cylinder is out of round.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

any polaris dealer should be able to get up to 30 over pistons from polaris perts and some can get them thru several after market suppliers


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are telling us you can not bore the 700 something about the jugs and it is .008 out of round


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Wiseco should have them . and worth the money


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Wiseco should have them . and worth the money


Just looked on there site and they only offer them for the 800,500 not the 700


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The next question should be will 800 heads fit on it then :bigok:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They might just trying not to get in the bottom end would have to change cam


----------

